# Softwareendschalter bei Schrittmotoren



## STUWE (20 März 2009)

Hallo liebe Leute,
habe ein kleines Problem mit einem Antriebsmotor an unserer Maschine. Steuerung ist Sinumerik 840 D.
Ich bekomme im Automatikbetrieb sporadisch den Fehler "Achse auf Softwareendschalter+" obwohl die Position des Softwareendschalter im Maschinendatum(warum auch immer) hinter dem Hardwareendschalter liegt. Heißt also bei auftreten des Problems ist weder Softstop und Hardstop erreicht.
Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 März 2009)

Ich hab jetzt keine Ahnung von der 840D aber ich kenne Softwareendschalter von Servoantrieben. Kann es sein das der anzufahrende Wert z.B. beim Umschalten des Werten kurzzeitig einen "verbotenen" Wert annimmt und damit den Softwareendschalter auslöst ?


----------



## STUWE (20 März 2009)

Was meinst du mit verbotenem Wert??


----------



## HaDi (20 März 2009)

840D mit Schrittmotoren kenne ich nicht, aber:
Welcher Alarm (Nummer und Text) kommt denn da genau ?
Hilft das Diagnosehandbuch ?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## STUWE (20 März 2009)

In erster Linie muss ich meinen Dank für die hilfreichen Antworten aussprechen.
Problem ist gelöst!
Ursache war ein prellender Sensor an der Maschine und dazu ein falscher Fehlertext, der durch den Hersteller implementiert wurde.
Da kommt man nur mit viel Glück drauf, oder man hat ne gute Visualisierung der Sensoren.

Nochmals vielen Dank an euch


----------

